# Audio sermons M. Lloyd Jones



## Mayflower (Jul 14, 2007)

A few sermons from my favourite preacher :M. Lloyd Jones

http://www.treasuringchrist.net/mlj.html


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out this resource.


----------

